# And garden landscapers or builders?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Any garden landscapers or builders?*

Ok my mum bought a new concrete 3 tier water feature. Nothing small as you would expect. When they delivered it it was left for her to connect up. Theres a huge hole in the bowl part (which the cable passes through) but this needs to be sealed up. This is what was recommended to her by the water feature manufacturer. (See pictures) this is the hole, it was filled 2 weeks ago left to set and she filled the water feature up and 3 hours later had drained completely. So I've popped over today removed the top pulled on the cable and the mastic was still like it had freshly been used, then it fell out.
























Any suggestions?


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Couple of things spring to mind;
1)	Mastic is designed to fill gaps and joints, not plug big holes like that. Its just too big for the mastic to work. You could try some expending foam first, smooth it off and the apply the mastic over that.
2)	Mastic wont set if its too damp/cold. Really needs warmer weather.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

As above but why would that not be sealed up and pre-fitted?

Can we have a photo of the whole thing?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> As above but why would that not be sealed up and pre-fitted?
> 
> Can we have a photo of the whole thing?


Don't know why! I would have thought that in the casting they would have set a waterproof cable gland in, they've set a metal ring which forms the circle.

Here's the photo from the sales advert
http://vi.vipr.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBay...descgauge=1&cspheader=1&oneClk=1&secureDesc=0









6ft tall 3ft wide It's 320kg in total.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

That doesn't seem right to me. My mum has several water features and She just plugs them in fills with water and away they go. Looks like that's missing some kind of rubber grommet.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I would have expected it to have a rubber grommet that the cable sits in the middle of, so helping to fill the gap / seal it and also stopping any chaffing of the cable. 

I'd contact them to get one, failing that, measure the hole and purchase a suitable rubber grommet, once ready to fit, I'd be tempted to silicone it in place to aid sealing...

Hope you get it sorted for her :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> I would have expected it to have a rubber grommet that the cable sits in the middle of, so helping to fill the gap / seal it and also stopping any chaffing of the cable.
> 
> I'd contact them to get one, failing that, measure the hole and purchase a suitable rubber grommet, once ready to fit, I'd be tempted to silicone it in place to aid sealing...
> 
> Hope you get it sorted for her :thumb:


She did contact them, it was them who sent her the link to the tube of mastic!! I went to Travus Perkins and showed them, they suggested another type of sealant (can't remember the name) but it sets like rubber. So I cleaned off all the previous crud, applied a thick ring around the hole, place a plastic disk over it with the cable through it and completely covered that spreading it far and thickly over the edge. I've left the bowl covered completely with plastic so no water can get onto it. Fingers crossed a few days of warm weather will dry it and cure it this time, but time will tell.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> That doesn't seem right to me. My mum has several water features and She just plugs them in fills with water and away they go. Looks like that's missing some kind of rubber grommet.


That's what I said. But she contacted the company and they sent her a link to the mastic and said that's what they use and recommend. The hole is almost golf ball size. So god knows how they expect it to set properly.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Firstly can you pass the cable through a hole the size of the cable i.e nothing on one end of the cable, if so i would try one of those bungs they use when wine making it's made of rubber and has a hole in the middle, or i have in the past used a piece of shaped wood that would swell to make a tight fit.

There is a product on the market called CT1 which sticks to masonry in all weathers and in water.

Or if you can't pass the cable through a hole get down to Halfords and purchase some fibre glass.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

bigbrother said:


> Firstly can you pass the cable through a hole the size of the cable i.e nothing on one end of the cable, if so i would try one of those bungs they use when wine making it's made of rubber and has a hole in the middle, or i have in the past used a piece of shaped wood that would swell to make a tight fit.
> 
> There is a product on the market called CT1 which sticks to masonry in all weathers and in water.
> 
> Or if you can't pass the cable through a hole get down to Halfords and purchase some fibre glass.


That's the stuff I got ct1. I couldn't remember the name, until I googled it after you mentioned it. I know what you mean about the rubber stoppers, it just trying to find one that size. Hopefully when it cures I may have sorted it.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

We use CT1 offshore for water ingress repairs and it’s good stuff. Don’t think you’ll have issue with it


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> She did contact them, it was them who sent her the link to the tube of mastic!! I went to Travus Perkins and showed them, they suggested another type of sealant (can't remember the name) but it sets like rubber. So I cleaned off all the previous crud, applied a thick ring around the hole, place a plastic disk over it with the cable through it and completely covered that spreading it far and thickly over the edge. I've left the bowl covered completely with plastic so no water can get onto it. Fingers crossed a few days of warm weather will dry it and cure it this time, but time will tell.


Fingers crossed it works out - still think there should be something though...:thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

If all else fails, buy some plumbers mait, it is a none setting compound that seals anything!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wine or beer making. The rubber bungs you can get for those hobbies have a hole in the middle for tubing and come in different sizes - the ones that go in the jars. They'd be perfect for that hole.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

You need abulkhead seal like we use in fishtanks for pipework that needs to go through the glass of the tank but obviously needs to be sealed.

Maybe something like this?: (various sizes available)

https://www.amazon.com/slp/aquarium-bulkhead/qsvtpexzqzym84f

and here is how


----------

